# dream boat



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

If you could get any boat you wanted what would it be? 

Boat- 
Motor- 
Size- 

Just for fun. I am trying to figure out what to get when I get all saved up. :thumbup:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

72 Viking Open,, this is my bucket list boat..


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sequoiha said:


> 72 Viking Open,, this is my bucket list boat..


 
Man that's gonna be a tough boat to gig off of. :whistling:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nordic Tug, already have the 54' picked out for when we hit the power ball this Wed. 
http://nordictugs.com/Nordic_Tug_Model_54.php


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

50 G & S...with a 200 ft mothership to set her on for world wide fishing...

but for now it will have to be the boat we just rigged up for marlin/cobia...35 Egg Harbor with twin Yanmars.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's what I was thinking, since you posted in flounder gigging. X-shark has a fine looking boat.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

61 Garlington' C32 Cats, I will have one before my toes turn up.


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

*I meant floundering boat.*

did this thread go out to the whole forum?
:blink:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

zdub said:


> did this thread go out to the whole forum?
> :blink:


Most of us just hit the "New Posts" button. I just skim the thread title, not what section it's under.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

17ft dlx carolina skiff custom rigged by me for flounder. 23ft cape bay for inshore. 70 ft Bayliss for tunas and cobia. And for bottom fishing to get there quick and comfortable a 37ft Freeman Boatworks.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

MrFish that mothership is the ultimate bucketlist rig. I could go anywhere in the world I wanted to.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

flounderslayerman said:


> MrFish that mothership is the ultimate bucketlist rig. I could go anywhere in the world I wanted to.


I have no need or desire for a boat that size. Hell you couldnt even get in the bay with that thing. And I have no desire to visit any other countrys either.

And for a custom boat, I want a 15' by 72" bottom with 28" sides and a 25" transom with an evinrude 90hp tiller steer. Honda 2000 genny,older motor guide 24V trolling motor with the metal head.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Boy, you can tell the flounder aren't any where. When you start talking about your bucket list, it's getting pretty bad. I went out to P'cola Pass Sunday night. The water was a little dirty but it really didn't matter. I didn't even see where one had been laying in the last week, let alone seeing one at all. Has any one found any clearer water in any of the Bays around town?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

castnet said:


> Boy, you can tell the flounder aren't any where. When you start talking about your bucket list, it's getting pretty bad. I went out to P'cola Pass Sunday night. The water was a little dirty but it really didn't matter. I didn't even see where one had been laying in the last week, let alone seeing one at all. Has any one found any clearer water in any of the Bays around town?


We stuck 16 2 weeks ago... they are there you just have to go and know where to go.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

castnet said:


> Boy, you can tell the flounder aren't any where. When you start talking about your bucket list, it's getting pretty bad. I went out to P'cola Pass Sunday night. The water was a little dirty but it really didn't matter. I didn't even see where one had been laying in the last week, let alone seeing one at all. Has any one found any clearer water in any of the Bays around town?


We killed flounder Sunday in the pass and the Thursday before. Slow down. And I just got my dream Floundy boat 19' DLX Carolina Skiff!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I want OverKills Boat


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

GIggaMon said:


> I want OverKills Boat


It's a nice boat Frank but I couldn't gig half my spots because of it's size.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just want one that attracts Flounder


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Is a 20ft g3 to big for floundering?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I stepped up to a 2072 Sea Ark this yr so far so good,but this has been a slow year so I haven't put a lot of time on it yet.
It will float in about 8" and is as stable as a rock. Mine is a 3 degree hull and is pretty much a a flat bottom.
I had a 1860 polar with a 15 degree hull and a slight V it rode better but drew more water and wasn't as stable.


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

What size motor? The one I looking at has a 70 4s.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 80 4s Yamaha and it does fine but most of my running is a night so speed is not a big concern. I had this 80 on the 1860 polar and it was all it needed but it was a lot lighter boat. If I had plenty of money and was buying new I'd go with a 115 4S just so I wouldn't have to run it very hard.
The norm is alway go with the most HP the boat can handle you can always back off the if it goes to fast but it's not good on one to have to run it wide open all the time.
I have a buddy with an 1860 G3 the loaded up model with a 60 4s and he says it does fine but then we're both old and speed not that big a deal.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Most of us just hit the "New Posts" button. I just skim the thread title, not what section it's under.


+1 I thought that is what everyone did


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> 17ft dlx carolina skiff custom rigged by me for flounder. 23ft cape bay for inshore. 70 ft Bayliss for tunas and cobia. And for bottom fishing to get there quick and comfortable a 37ft Freeman Boatworks.


Have you been on the 33's? I've got a few hours running one and OH MY GOSH do they ride good. My buddy has the 37' ordered. He's getting hull #2


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> Have you been on the 33's? I've got a few hours running one and OH MY GOSH do they ride good. My buddy has the 37' ordered. He's getting hull #2


Bobby , I havn't rode on one but checked one out at the dock and watched some videos of them. They're one fine looking and built boat.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

It's unreal man. First rough day I took one out it was 3-4' thunderstorm chop. We left out at 40kts drinking long neck Millers and never chipped a tooth. Holds up like a 52' Hat with little wheels. I've been deemed a groupie


----------

